# A few new puppy pics at 21 weeks



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Raisin & Lily

My girl!

21 weeks!

Miss Diamond Lil


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She is just the most adorable little scrap of a thing...


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

She is such a good looking chi !!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> She is just the most adorable little scrap of a thing...


Ha,ha...you are so right! She's scrappy but mighty, she hangs with the big dogs with no problem, actually she is always the instigator.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww too cute!! Love the pics!! Little Lily is just so adorable and tiny!! :love5:


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ah I love looking at pics of her!:so gorgeous! !


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

sammyp said:


> She is such a good looking chi !!


I have yet to see this color combo Sam...I get so many questions about her, most people think she looks like a miniature Husky!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that sweet lil Diamond Lil is just the cutest thing!! You sure do have three of the most darling pups!  

BTW, that view behind you and Lilly is beautiful!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Three beautiful chihuahuas, little Lil is adorable.....that is a lovely pic of the 2 of you....


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

So beautiful... I just adore her! I can't wait to watch her grow up, she's going to be such a stunning little lady!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww too cute!! Love the pics!! Little Lily is just so adorable and tiny!! :love5:


Thanks Kathy! We are having a blast with her, she's tiny but DEFINATELY a mighty soul. 
Love the chi breed and so glad we took a chance and brought her home.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is so adorable. I love those big ears. How did you decide on the name Raisin for your other pup?


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Kathy! We are having a blast with her, she's tiny but DEFINATELY a mighty soul.
> Love the chi breed and so glad we took a chance and brought her home.


You're Welcome!!! Aww so glad to hear that!!! She must of stollen your heart with such an adorable little face!!! I love her coloring!!  Have you received the RRC coat?? How did it fit Lily??


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> You're Welcome!!! Aww so glad to hear that!!! She must of stollen your heart with such an adorable little face!!! I love her coloring!!  Have you received the RRC coat?? How did it fit Lily??


Yes, even my husband is crazy for her...actually he is for all three! I haven't received the coat yet, maybe tomorrow! It has gotten really cold again tonight, so it will come in handy.
I ordered Minky coats from DC, they look so soft and the colors were pretty!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

loupey said:


> Ah I love looking at pics of her!:so gorgeous! !


I get a kick out of looking at all the Chi's here in this forum. They are all so varied and unique.p! Thanks, Debby


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my goodness, that sweet lil Diamond Lil is just the cutest thing!! You sure do have three of the most darling pups!
> 
> BTW, that view behind you and Lilly is beautiful!!


Thanks Tina! They have us hook, line & sinker! We have three boys , the last one is a sophomore in college. The girls have given my husband and I so much entertainment, we travel with them also.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Yes, even my husband is crazy for her...actually he is for all three! I haven't received the coat yet, maybe tomorrow! It has gotten really cold again tonight, so it will come in handy.
> I ordered Minky coats from DC, they look so soft and the colors were pretty!


Hehe, who couldn't fall in love with such cuties  All three are gorgeous!!! Hopefully you get it tomorrow!! Can't wait to see pics of Lily in the coat!! She will look so adorable!!Aww so glad you will find the coat very useful. It will surely keep Lily very warm, it's very soft!!! It's starting to get very cold here too, so glad DC has warm clothes for our pups!! Would love to see lots of pics of Lily with her new coats when they arrive!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Tina! They have us hook, line & sinker! We have three boys , the last one is a sophomore in college. The girls have given my husband and I so much entertainment, we travel with them also.


That sounds a lot like me and my husband. We have twin boys that are both married. They were both home when we got Lulu, but they were older teens doing their own thing. A short time later, it was just me, hubby, and Lulu. Lulu has definitely been doted on. Lots of our decisions are made around Lulu. We are homebodies though. We really never go anywhere except my boys (and sometimes my husband but mostly the boys) drag race. We will pull the cars to the races with our motorhome and stay in the coach for the weekend while they race. Lulu doesn't care much to get very close, but Gidget will go all the way to the track. There is a single guy that races sometimes with the cutest little Chihuahua named Mary Ellen--It's just he and Mary Ellen by themselves at the racetrack. I also like to take the motorhome to the beach--I really love the beach.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> That sounds a lot like me and my husband. We have twin boys that are both married. They were both home when we got Lulu, but they were older teens doing their own thing. A short time later, it was just me, hubby, and Lulu. Lulu has definitely been doted on. Lots of our decisions are made around Lulu. We are homebodies though. We really never go anywhere except my boys (and sometimes my husband but mostly the boys) drag race. We will pull the cars to the races with our motorhome and stay in the coach for the weekend while they race. Lulu doesn't care much to get very close, but Gidget will go all the way to the track. There is a single guy that races sometimes with the cutest little Chihuahua named Mary Ellen--It's just he and Mary Ellen by themselves at the racetrack. I also like to take the motorhome to the beach--I really love the beach.


Yep, you are right, very similar to us. Ours were still home 2 yrs. ago when we got Raisin & Mia. They just dote on Lily now when they come home. Funny because my husband and boys do road rally's with their cars, the guy with the Chihuahua sounds so cute!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

She is so adorable! I love her colors!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is just precious


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

nabi said:


> Three beautiful chihuahuas, little Lil is adorable.....that is a lovely pic of the 2 of you....


Thanks Kathleen! Raisin & Mia are 2 1/2 years old. They are Mexican Frenchies, (chihuahua x French bulldog). It is a hybrid that is gaining rapidly in popularity.
Lily is our very first Chihuahua, very independent, smart & sweet!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

itty bitty girl!!!! so cuteeeee! :albino:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

quinnandleah said:


> She is adorable.


Thank you..she is loved very, very much!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think I have seen her colouring before she is truly unique and yes husky/wolf she really is such a little doll


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

She's so beautiful and tiny!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

She is adorbs hihi. And you too <3 classy laaaady hihi


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

LostLakeLua said:


> So beautiful... I just adore her! I can't wait to watch her grow up, she's going to be such a stunning little lady!!


Aawww, thanks Kat! It's so fun seeing all the different "families" on this sight. I love your signature pic of your group. You are blessed with a houseful of beauties.
We are so thankful that we followed our hearts and brought Lily into our family when we had no intention of getting another dog. It literally was a 5 min. moment! Her two Mexican Frenchie sisters, (litter mates), accepted her right away, which surprised us! I too am looking forward to see how she matures!


----------



## Littleface (Nov 7, 2013)

Awwwww she is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> She is so adorable. I love those big ears. How did you decide on the name Raisin for your other pup?


Ha,ha...we laugh about radar ears in our house all the time, it's like 6 little antennas sticking up! Raisins name-I was following Mia's & Raisin's breeder on Facebook. I was fortunate enough to follow the pregnancy and birth on FB! At birth Raisin, with her brindle coloring, looked just like a teeny tiny wrinkled raisin!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KFox said:


> She is so adorable! I love her colors!!


Thanks Kim, your baby is gorgeous also! We hadn't planned on getting another dog, her color first caught our eye, then we were won over by her personality!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KayC said:


> She is just precious


She has that adorable, funny, no fear of anything that convinced us to get a Chi Kim. She still knows no stranger, dog or place! 
Your two are absolutely beautiful...wow! We are learning as fast as we can with her, she is attending obedience classes also


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lily reminds me so much of what I imagine Delilah would have looked like at that age. The lady we got her from promised baby pics, but was moving abroad and we never got them. She either changed her email address or deliberately gave us a false one. I suspect the latter as she was probably worried we would want to bring her back once we found out how awful she was lol.

You do realise that you will need another Chi puppy soon? Just to even out the numbers, obviously.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Lily reminds me so much of what I imagine Delilah would have looked like at that age. The lady we got her from promised baby pics, but was moving abroad and we never got them. She either changed her email address or deliberately gave us a false one. I suspect the latter as she was probably worried we would want to bring her back once we found out how awful she was lol.
> 
> You do realise that you will need another Chi puppy soon? Just to even out the numbers, obviously.


Ah,ha,ha...on another dog!!!! Seriously though, the three are such a joy that I would gladly add more Chi's if friends and family didn't think that we had totally lost it!
Can you post some pics for me of Delilah? I would love to see her. 
Lily is starting to get some fairly defined areas of tan where she fades from blue to white on her legs around her eyes and under her tail. I'm also noticing that her fur is tipped with blue on the end of cream/white in some areas. The dark steel blue is on her head , back and sides. Her eyes are a grey/blue. Very unusual I guess for a chihuahua, I can't take her anywhere without getting multiple inquiries, people also routinely stop their cars when we go for walks to ask about her coloring. They actually ask what she is!?!? You said Delilah was awful? What happened? 
I am a firm believer of socialization, continued obedience training and consistency with these small dogs. I never knew how head strong and charming Chi's we're!
Lily has two more weeks until she graduates from her class, at that point we will enroll her in a novice class. My husband and I are having way too much fun with these pups..


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Delilah wasn't socialised at all as a puppy. We got her at 18 months, and she had never worn a collar, been in a car, she wasn't even vaccinated because she never left the house. She didn't even know her name. We got Mouse at the same time, and she has a more placid personality so has adapted well to her new life. Delilah is very reactive by nature, so all the new experiences terrify her, she becomes hysterical when out of her comfort zone. We have had her for 10 months now, and she is doing really well, but still can't be around other dogs, and is not totally comfortable with strange people. She is a great dog though, very communicative, clever and funny, and breathtakingly beautiful, so she is worth all the hard work.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> itty bitty girl!!!! so cuteeeee! :albino:


Puppies bring so much joy, they should be shared!! Where does the name pidge/pidgeon come from? So fun, I love your pups, they are beautiful.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Omg...how stinkin adorable!!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Omg...how stinkin adorable!!!


She will love the beds you are making for her and her sisters Cathy!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Evelyn<3Romeo said:


> She's so beautiful and tiny!


Thanks Evelyn....she thinks she's ten feet tall!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> She is adorbs hihi. And you too <3 classy laaaady hihi


You're so sweet...Thanks! We have so much fun with all three. It sounds like you do also with your "Baby".


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Littleface said:


> Awwwww she is absolutely stunning!!!!


It looks like you have a little beauty also?? Lily is a sweetie, thanks!


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know you very well but oh, she is gorgeous! I'm in love with her colouring and her cute little face :-D She is just so precious! Makes me want a SC chi... Then I see an adorable LC and I want one of those also. Hmm maybe I'll have to get one of each ;-)


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

IzzyD said:


> I don't know you very well but oh, she is gorgeous! I'm in love with her colouring and her cute little face :-D She is just so precious! Makes me want a SC chi... Then I see an adorable LC and I want one of those also. Hmm maybe I'll have to get one of each ;-)


Hi there, You are very kind and seem very well informed!! It seems to me that you are being very diligent about collecting and reading as much as you can to help you make an informed decision for yourself. 
Educating yourself and your family will give you a heads up on picking out the right one for you. 
Remember that you in return will receive unconditional love from your puppy. It will depend on you for pretty much everything, it is not something that you can put away and "forget" if you are tired or grumpy.
Keep asking questions and gathering all the info you can!

Thank you for your kind words....Lily is a joy! It has been tons of fun AND work every day....all day long. We fell in love with her precious little face and eyes, but her personality is what convinced us that she was ours!
Try to do all your homework and find a breeder that will help you find the very best puppy for you. Good luck, Debby


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Hi there, You are very kind and seem very well informed!! It seems to me that you are being very diligent about collecting and reading as much as you can to help you make an informed decision for yourself.
> Educating yourself and your family will give you a heads up on picking out the right one for you.
> Remember that you in return will receive unconditional love from your puppy. It will depend on you for pretty much everything, it is not something that you can put away and "forget" if you are tired or grumpy.
> Keep asking questions and gathering all the info you can!
> ...


That's so nice of you to say, thank you! I've been researching the breed in my spare time for a number of years now although I thought I'd never be allowed a dog of my own until I moved out. Of course, my family will also be sharing the responsibility so I'm just grateful that they are as excited as I am and are also doing background reading. Fingers crossed, we will be as prepared as we can possibly be for the puppy's arrival next summer when the work will really begin. We are hoping to locate a reputable breeder through the Kennel Club or British Chihuahua Club in order to ensure that our chi has the best possible start in life. All the chihuahuas on this forum are gorgeous inside and out so I can imagine you must be very proud of them. With any luck (and the necessary work), our chi will be the same


----------

